# Suche Promoshooting von RTL Daily Soap Alles was zählt von Jennifer Dessin-Brasching ,Jenny Bach,Marc Schöttner,Carlo Degen,Maria Kempken,Jörg Rohde



## ilmm (17 Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich suche die neuen Promoshootings von RTL von den Alles was zählt Photograf war Stefan Gregorowius  von folgenen Darstellern, *Jennifer Dessin-Brasching *,*Jenny Bach,Marc Schöttner,Carlo Degen,Maria Kempken,Jörg Rohde *


Diese Shootings sind das:


*Jörg Rohde
*









*Maria Kempken*









*Jenny Bach*









*Carlo Degen*










*Marc Schöttner*










*Jennifer Dessin-Brasching*










Schonmal ein Danke vorraus


----------



## roki19 (9 Okt. 2013)

Danke :thumbup:


----------

